# Harness VERSUS a collar what would you reccommend?



## kmcnearney (Nov 7, 2010)

I am getting our puppy V in March. They were born on 1/1/11. We are so excited. I am doing all the research now kinda like getting the crib and nursery ready! hehe 
I was just wondering what is preferred, a harness or a collar? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

we tried all kinds of both harnesses and collars. We find that the harness that they have to have one leg step over works the best. Get one that you can hook in the front along with the back. They pull so much less and its a night a day difference when going for walks/runs. I wish we would have found harnesses when Foxie was a puppy. Worst combo we found is a retractable leash with a collar, no good. here is the one we like

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3519705


----------



## kmcnearney (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for that response. I like it! So you would recommend putting one on him as a puppy? Then graduating as they get older to a larger one?


----------



## deeco3307 (Jun 13, 2010)

I am a huge fan of the easy walk harness vs a standard harness. The difference is that the attachment to the leash is in the front and will significantly curb pulling. You won't have a problem when you first get your pup, because he's little, but when he/she is 45-65 pounds, of mostly muscle, then it can be a problem.

The easy walk causes them to turn when they attempt to pull. A standard harness will encourage pulling, like a dog sled. A regular harness will work if you can train your pup quickly to not pull, but this was extremely challenging for my wife and I despite trying multiple methods.

You'll need to fit your dog correctly for it to work optimally, but it was/is the best investment we've made since getting our pup.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751027

You can get the same thing on Amazon for 5 dollars cheaper and without tax....


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We use both, the harness is similar to fox trot's. I actually use the collar more myself, but my wife likes the harness. I sometimes find it too difficult to put on the harness, but I think I should use it more often especially when he pulls on walks. (Axel is 11 weeks old)


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

im gonna try that one from deeco for our new pup, just ordered a small one, thanks deeco


----------

